# Char Griller Mod



## tndrew (Jul 23, 2011)

Well thanks to this site I have done my first mods on the SFB. I did some sealing of the seams and vacant holes, went to the flea mrkt this morning, wasn't looking for anything in particular but did find a fire place grate, got the guy down to $7.00, got home and got the grinder out, took the grate out that sat in the ash tray and fitted the new one to it. Also got some water heater vent pipe, 3 inch, and brought the stack down to about 2 inches above the grate and put it to the back corner. Ive taken some bricks and wrapped them in foil and laid across the bottom. Fixed the butterfly damper on the SFB.  I know this will help greatly in temp control. Now Im looking at making a baffle for the SFB to the cooking area. I cook with wood only so this will also help extend the life of the fire box. Im going to light it up in the morning and do a turkey, a butt and some sausage.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on all the work accomplished!  How about some pix of all your hard work? 

BTW -- are those fire bricks or regular bricks you used?  I believe regular bricks can explode under high temps (porous + moisture = bad combo).  Just don't want to see you get hurt or ruin a good smoke-in-progress...

Good luck with the turkey!


----------



## tndrew (Jul 25, 2011)

Adio

They are fire bricks, and the turkey was fantastic, the mods really made a difference. I didnt have to tend the fire as much, made things so much easier. Will post pics as soon as I can.


----------

